# SCROLL SAW HELP



## JUC (Mar 23, 2013)

Good day, I am looking to buy a good quality scroll saw. I like the Delta 40-694. The specifications look good and the reviews are good. Just wondering if any of you have this saw and your feelings on it. Or do you like another saw and why"?
Thanks for the help!!
Jeffrey


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have the 40-694 and really like it.
Don R


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow the 640s have changed a lot in the last 20 yrs. It's like the diff between the Enterprise from the 68 series and the one from the recent movies. Mine is 20 something yrs old, still using it, if anything, I'd like to have a nice bright directional led.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would not touch anything Delta is selling today. Very bad posts about lack of tech/parts support. New ownership is not getting good press.
I could be proven wrong, but I'll wait until this happens.
Kinda like Sears as far as I've seen.
Bill
Bill


----------



## jimr1cos (Mar 27, 2013)

Recently upgraded from my entry level Cman to the Delta 40694. Very nice saw, I especially like the swing up arm which is great for projects with many interior cuts. I am now a top-feeder. Only shortcoming is the lack of a dust collector feature.
Jim


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

"Good quality" ? Does that mean durability? Look at Hegner saws. My DeWalt only lasted twenty months before literally falling apart.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Hegner #1, with Excalibur a good, solid #2. After that, "you pays your money and takes your chances" IMHO.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

Been scrolling for about 7 years now and have burnt through 3 saws. Two crapsmans nd a dewalt 788 type 2. This is only my opinion but it would be wise to determine what your expectations are. If its going to see occasionally a fretwork portrait with hundreds of cuts, the delta will probably be ok for ya. If your going to get into scrolling a lit more, yer going to want to spend some cash on one with a brushless motor and the Hegner and excalibers fit that. The excaliber ex16 might be one ya want to look at. It a vs saw and a good price. Pretty good warranty,too.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

RBI Hawks are sometimes seen on CL. Though RBI no longer makes them, another company has taken them up, and not only makes new models, but has parts for the old ones as well. They're a highly regarded saw. Unlike the Dewalt, Delta 40-694, and Excalibur, they do not have the parallel link operating mechanism. I found a used 220VS one for $275 (used to sell at something over $1200 or so). The smoothness of operation is amazing.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

IMHO the Hegner is one of those at the top. CL is a good place to look for a used one..I got mine that way for $350.

Too many people buy a very expensive one and then find out they do not like scrolling. Bad for them and good for me.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

+1 Excalibur series (EX 16, 21, & 36). Research the brand as I did, and you'll find it the right choice.

Check Youtube, Especially Sheila Landry (scrollgirl); she posts here on LJ nearly every day. She has lots to say about the line. She does suggest buying from Seyco; I DO NOT! I caution you because they are who I bought mine through. And while they were courteous and I recieved my saw promptly, the problem was there "credit system" charged my checking account THREE times for a total of $1,800! Luckily, after the second one, my bank froze the account. I think if I were allowed a do-over I'd go with Woodcraft. Same price.

I upgraded from the Hitachi CW 40 from Lowes. Had it about three years. Like night and day.

One definite piece of advice: Get a machine that is designed for only pinless blades. Why you may ask… Smaller entry holes, far more variety and styles of blades (I use Olsen brand). I feel there should be one more reason but I can't think of one.

Good luck, Happy Scrolling


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> My DeWalt only lasted twenty months before literally falling apart.


Not all Dewalt saws are problematic. If you happen across a Dewalt DW788, check the 'type' number (on the motor).

If it is a type 1, it was made in Canada in the same plant that was manufacturing the Excalibur saws and unles sit has been abused will likely be a good find. The type 2 saws were manufactured in Asia and had some significant problems.

I have a DW788 (type 1) that I bought used off CL last year for $250 … it is a great saw.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Take a good hard look at the Hawk line. I recently picked up a 220 VS for $350 in excellent condition on ebay. No, the saw is no longer made, BUT, ALL parts for it are available, & the complete saw is manufactured right here in the United States. I upgraded from a CW - 40 that we bought new 10 yrs ago. The best saw I ever had, until I bought this Hawk. You won't find a quieter, smoother runnin' saw out there. It's a simple machine, as well. It's 10 steps above any deWalt or Hegner on the market.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually, I think the new owners of the Hawk, Bushton Mfg. are not only providing parts, but are making the saw again with some slight refinements to the design. The Bushton-Hawk tutorial on YouTube is well worth watching.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Those top tier machines are nice, but if you have never used a scroll saw and just getting into it, it might be better to look for something a little less pricey until you determine if you like scrolling or not. Some pretty nice machines can be found used for very reasonable prices, and if you later determine it's not for you, you can usually get your money back when you sell it to someone else. Buying new, you will lose money just walking out the door with it if you ever decide to sell.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Another way of looking at this (applies to all kinds of tools and machinery) is that a tool that performs poorly (i.e. an entry level or cheap one) may put you off that kind of tool altogether. You might end up thinking, "If this scroll saw or TS or whatever is such an annoying and unsatisfactory thing to use, I don't understand how anyone can stand to use it." I do suspect that a lot of would-be scrollers abandoned it after trying out such tools.

I think there are some mid-level scroll saws that would be at least suggestive of what scroll sawing can be (won't try to name them, because I haven't used them). This is also an argument for buying used. I paid $275 for my Hawk, which admittedly is quite a bit more than some entry level saws, but still cheap compared to some mid-level ones. I would never had bought it at its new price (but might eventually, now that I know how superior a top end one can be).


----------



## wheelers45 (Jan 18, 2015)

I agree with mr. White. Delta is going through many changes. It's okay until you need some parts like an on/off switch, then you have major problems.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

Top of the line saws (in no particular order)
Eclipse
Hegner
Excalibur
RBI Hawk

After that in my opinion you're now into the second tier players, Dewalt, Delta…
Then you have the less serious players: PS Woods, Sears, and just about everybody else.

If I did a ton of scroll sawing (I don't), I would buy the Eclipse. It is by far the best saw on the market, but the price also bears that out. After that I personally don't feel there's tons of difference between the Hegner, Excaliber, and Hawk. Any of those three will serve you well for many many years.

(not that it's worth much, but I own the 21" Excaliber saw).


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Woodcraft has a sale on the Dewalt 788 with stand and light for 499.00


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Woodcraft has a sale on the Dewalt 788 with stand and light for 499.00


Those are type 2 saws … I hope they have cleaned up the problems with the Asian machines.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

I have the Delta 40-694. I bought from Amazon for 399 100 cheaper than the DeWalt and almost identical. Most of the parts are interchangeable. The Delta has a pin in the back to hold the arm up. The DeWalt does not have it however there are aftermarket add ons for that purpose. The only problem I had with the Delta is that it came very poorly lubed and caused severe vibration and noise. After I took it apart and greased all the needle bearings inside it runs like a sewing machine. The DeWalts have had the same issue. I would go with the Delta if it is between the 2. If price isn't a concern the Excalibur is an awesome saw.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a hegner I could let go if you can't find any in your area pm me if you can't find anything you like.


----------



## steve104c (Jan 4, 2015)

I believe the top two scroll saws are Hegner and RBI Hawk brands. The Hegner is made in Germany and the RBI Hawk is made in Kansas, USA. All of the Deltas are now made in Tawian. I have a Delta model 40-601, the last model made in the USA. I know it is a little more expensive to buy US made, but we have to think about our U.S. Co. I have decided to buy US made when it's available. I've found the quality is much better and last much longer, making it a better value in the long run….........steve104c


----------

